# Esperanto: reala gimnazio



## Luchjo

¿Cuál es la mejor traducción de _*reala gimnazio*_? He aquí el contexto (frase de Zamenhof):

_En la jaro 1869 mi eniris en la Bialistokan realan gimnazion... kaj mi lernis kun grandaj sukcesoj..., mi estis ĉiam la unua en mia klaso..._

Creo que se refiere al llamado _Realschule _(y he aquí lo de _*reala*_), que el diccionario PONS alemán-español traduce como "instituto de enseñanza media" pero anota: "de grado inferior al _Gymnasium_", y _Gymnasium_, pues sería en esperanto el _gimnazio. _Pero _Realschule _es inferior a _Gymnasium_, y entonces la expresión_ reala gimnazio _parece mezclar dos cosas distintas.


----------



## Vini Vinci

*Estimado Luchjo:* Según tengo entendido, Zamenhof cursó la escuela primaria (_Grundschule_, en alemán) en Bialystok (desde 1869) y luego la escuela secundaria en Varsovia (1873) cuando su padre viajó allí para dar clases de alemán en un "instituto de segunda enseñanza". Habría que hacer una investigación de mayor profundidad para poder corroborar estos datos.

Actualmente, el "gimnazio" equivale al "lycée" en Francia y al "grammar school" en Gran Bretaña. Son los dos o tres últimos años de la secundaria tendientes a preparar a los alumnos para la universidad. 

Cordialmente, 


Vini-cius.


----------



## Luchjo

Gracias Vini Vinci. Tienes razón en los datos que señalas. Sin embargo en la biografía en inglés _Zamenhof creator of Esperanto _de Marjorie Boulton, ella usa el germanismo _Realschule_ y no _grammar school_. 

Podría poner _gimnasio real_ para no complicarnos, aunque _gimnasio_ ya cayó en desuso en castellano, pero como es contexto del siglo XIX, cabe. Por lo pronto me quedo con *instituto de enseñanza media*, que da como la idea más general.


----------



## francisgranada

Los gimnasios (_instituto de enseñanza media general) _típicamente eran (y son en algunos países) de dos tipos principales: _real _- se prefieren materias como matemática, física, química etc... y _humano _- se prefieren materias como historia, literatura, lenguas, etc...


----------



## fdb

This might help:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Realgymnasium


----------

